# I am delightfully SHOCKED!!!



## simam (Oct 25, 2017)

I want share with you something interesting and your comments or advise.

I m recently CPC and I was applying jobs many places 
The way I was applying I was just looking CPC if required and I was going for it
Yesterday I got the call  that's a lot for new coder I think!

I think CPC certification has a value in market and we cant underestimate it. 
Now I will go for interview and see what comes there 
Any advise for this position or feedback or personal experience like mine ???


----------



## stogsmom3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## bsesender (Oct 26, 2017)

*congrats!*



simam said:


> I want share with you something interesting and your comments or advise.
> 
> I m recently CPC and I was applying jobs many places including Blue cross and Blue shield
> The way I was applying I was just looking CPC if required and I was going for it
> ...



that's awesome, congrats!  Could you share where you found the employment ad for blue cross blue shield?  i'm having a hard time finding anything, even in the aapc employment section.


----------



## simam (Oct 26, 2017)

bsesender said:


> that's awesome, congrats!  Could you share where you found the employment ad for blue cross blue shield?  i'm having a hard time finding anything, even in the aapc employment section.




Their official website under career section


----------



## daedolos (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations!

Peace
^_^


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 27, 2017)

The one piece of advice I have is to be careful going around advising of jobs you are in the line for and not been hired for. I'd hate for someone more qualified to see and steal the job opportunity out from under you.


----------



## simam (Oct 27, 2017)

CodingKing said:


> The one piece of advice I have is to be careful going around advising of jobs you are in the line for and not been hired for. I'd hate for someone more qualified to see and steal the job opportunity out from under you.




Your advice is really good and you seem to me a sincere person. Thank you I would consider it


----------

